# תרבות אגודה



## pordiosero

Hi there!

Please, what is the meaning of the words writed in the robe of the singer of this video: (Boy George singing "Do you really want to hurt me".

KN3 - Image Hosting

Thanks!


----------



## Egmont

The singer is Boy George (full name George Alan O'Dowd). The words are literal translations of the words Culture and Club. Boy George's band is, in English, Culture Club - but those two words in that order do not have the same meaning in Hebrew and are not how the band is usually referred to in Hebrew.

[Off-topic comments removed by moderator.]


----------



## Drink

It says תַּרְבּוּת אֲגֻדָּה, which is a grammtically incorrect translation of the band's name "Culture Club".


----------



## pordiosero

Thanks! And what is the correct translation of "Culture Club" to hebrew or how the band is usually referred to in Hebrew?


----------



## Egmont

מועדון תרבות pronounced "Mo'adon Tarboot," with the accent on the last syllable in both words.

[Off-topic comments removed by moderator.]


----------



## Drink

If you want to use the words that they used but in a grammatically correct way, it would be אֲגֻדַּת תַּרְבּוּת.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> If you want to use the words that they used but in a grammatically correct way, it would be אֲגֻדַּת תַּרְבּוּת.


...which means "culture association". Not the same as "culture club"...


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> ...which means "culture association". Not the same as "culture club"...



And what's the difference between a "club" and an "association"?


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> And what's the difference between a "club" and an "association"?


Wait. Are you saying that there is no difference between "club" and "association" in English...? 

In Hebrew אגודה and מועדון are two distinct things. אגודה is a type of an organization, and מועדון is a social place where you meet friends to chat, dance etc.


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> Wait. Are you saying that there is no difference between "club" and "association" in English...?
> 
> In Hebrew אגודה and מועדון are two distinct things. אגודה is a type of an organization, and מועדון is a social place where you meet friends to chat, dance etc.



I mean there are shades of differences, an association is probably more formal or larger. A club is also an organization, not a place (except in the sense of "nightclub"). A "culture club" would be a group of people that meet and discuss/share/experience culture together.


----------



## airelibre

Drink said:


> I mean there are shades of differences, an association is probably more formal or larger. A club is also an organization, not a place (except in the sense of "nightclub"). A "culture club" would be a group of people that meet and discuss/share/experience culture together.



Or possibly a club that has a cultured vibe. I don't know what their original intent was when they created the name. 

To the poster: It's already been established that it's a mistranslation of Culture Club, but since it's missing the vowel ו (u), and the vowel points (nikkud) are not visible on the poor-quality image, I initially read it as תרבות אגדה - (a) fairytale culture, (a) culture of fairytales.


----------



## aavichai

The group Culture Club translated their name to hebrew
but instead to translate that to מועדון תרבות they translate that wrong to
תרבות אגודה
thats was in the 80's


----------

